# as-grow oxide, related to MOS transistor



## ReliabilityEng

Hi, 
I would like to know how to translate into Spanish the expression "as-grow oxide". It is related to the gate oxide of a MOS transistor short after having been fabricated. I know what it means, but I don't know which should be the appropriate translation in Spanish. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## MHCKA

Más o menos, podría ser "como oxido creciente"... en español sería manchado de óxido... pero la verdad es que no me queda claro tu conetxto, ni veo la frase completa.

¿Se describe el aspecto esterior del transistor o está hablando de uno de sus componentes?


----------



## Javadaba

"as-grow*n*" parece referirse a un método de fabricación de semiconductores por crecimiento epitaxial. Quizás este enlace ayude.


----------



## MHCKA

MHCKA said:


> Más o menos, podría ser "como *ó*xido*-* creciente"... en español sería manchado de óxido... pero la verdad es que no me queda claro tu conet*e*xto, ni veo la frase completa.
> 
> ¿Se describe el aspecto es*x*terior del transistor o está hablando de uno de sus componentes?


 
Pa'l perro con esta escritura...

¿Entonces es el método de fabricación de un componente del transistor?
¿Será objeto de patente? Porque si es el caso no estoy muy seguro de que se tenga que traducir.


----------



## ReliabilityEng

Hola y gracias a todos por la colaboración,

He aquí dos frases que ilustran el contexto en el cual se encuentra la expresión:

*"Linking the distribution of tunneling current in the “as-grown” oxide with its extrinsic breakdown distribution

The goal of this project is to link the initial distribution of current measured in as-grown oxides to their first BD distribution including extrinsic and intrinsic BD modes."*


----------



## joseluisblanco

Disculpen mi ignorancia, pero ¿*as* no refiere al _arsénico_? Es una de las impurezas /contaminantes que se pueden utilizar en la fabricación de semiconductores. Si es así, tampoco me queda claro cómo traducir. Podría ser *oxidación derivada /producida por el arsénico*.
Puedo estar completamente equivocado y esto es solo una especulación.


----------



## MHCKA

*As*-grow oxide.

¿Crecimiento del óxido de arsénico?

"Arsenic forms colourless, odourless, crystalline oxides As2O3 ("white arsenic") and As2O5, which are hygroscopic and readily soluble in water to form acidic solutions." Tomado de la Wikipedia, disculpen la fuente.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Creo que no se refiere al óxido de arsénico (aunque no estoy muy seguro) sino a la oxidación provocada por la contaminación con arsénico. Lo único que aprendí del tema es que para fabricar semiconductores se utiliza silicio (antes también germanio) y a estos materiales de base se los *contamina* o se los *dopa* con otros elementos, entre ellos el arsénico (también fósforo, antimonio, aluminio, galio), en pequeñas proporciones. Ocurre que esto es una descripción muy genérica que aplica a todos los semiconductores que se fabrican.
En este caso más puntual, según entiendo, aplica lo antedicho, *oxidación derivada /producida por el arsénico.
Saludos
*


----------



## pops91710

No tiene nada que ver con arsénico, amigos.

El único aquí que tiene razón es *Javadaba*, que lo dió en el puro clavo. *as* no es igual que_* As*_ (arsenic). Sí fuera *arsenic* hubiera dicho "As-grown", no "as-grown". Hace toda la diferencia. Lo que quiere decir 'as-grown' es "como crecido" (literalmente) o en otras palabras "como se ha(n) crecido" si hay tal expresión.


----------



## joseluisblanco

pops91710: de lo que tú dices llego entonces a la conclusión de que más que certezas he encontrado dudas.
ReliabilityEng: ojalá que puedas finalmente hallar el concepto preciso para tu traducción.
Saludos


----------



## Hakuna Matata

*"as-grown oxide"* se refiere al óxido tal cual como creció, es decir sin ningún tratamiento posterior (como podría ser un tratamiento térmico como el recocido, etc).


----------

